# Revenir au bureau d'un seul clic dans Mac os 9 ?



## bigfab (20 Janvier 2003)

Peut-on revenir au bureau d'un seul clic dans Mac OS 9 comme on peut le faire dans windows 2000 avec le bouton "bureau" ? D'avance merci.


----------



## roro (20 Janvier 2003)

détache le menu applications. Quand tu es dans une appli, tu cliques sur l'icône du finder. Et si tu utilises la touche option en même tps que tu cliques, le finder s'affichera en masquant toutes les applis ouvertes.


----------



## fleurette (21 Janvier 2003)

Quand t'es dans ton application, tu cliques sur l'icône en haut à droite avec le bouton alt enfoncé, ça masque tout le reste.


----------

